# Cyclogest pessaries, urgent advice needed!



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello ladies, please can someone help. I am currently on day 6 of 2ww and I've just realised i have run out of cyclogest pessaries 400mg 2x daily. I Rang my clinic who have asked me to go and pick up 10 days worth of pessaries. It's a bit of a drive to the clinic but what can you do. I can't believe the clinic made such a mistake with my prescription in the first place! I don't know why I didn't realize that I was only given 7 days worth, must be the meds making my brain fuzzy  

Anyway, the nurse told me this is the last lot of pessaries i will get. I was a bit confused about that as when I have followed some of the ladies journeys on here, it seems almost all of you continue your pessaries untill 12 weeks into your pregnancies!

I know i'm not pregnant yet ( i'm telling myself I am, positive thinking) but wondered how this would effect my future pregnancy  

I did ask the nurse this but she told me that if I had a positive result then my body would make the progesterone naturally and that there's no evidence to suggest the pessaries would support the pregnancy. 
Now, I'm not so sure about that if I'm honest!
I'm Thinking of getting a private prescription but don't know where to get one from    I tried my gp but he was totally horrid nd said if the clinic said I don't need it then I should trust the clinic and he won't give ne a prescription!
What do I do now?! Please can someone point me in the right direction as to where I can obtain a private prescription from. I Don't want this cycle to fail because of pessaries  . Or are the pessaries not that important?
Any advice/info will be much appriciated. Thanx xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

It seems some clinics do some don't, my clinic does but I never make it to test day

Not sure if asking your GP to prescribe might be worth a shot? 

Good luck! 

L x


----------



## chelle76 (Mar 27, 2014)

My clinic provide you with them until you are 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Lilly83, thanx for the reply  
I did ask my gp but he flat out refused  
I'm in a right state now, feel like it's over before it even started  
I'm Self funding nd dh and I had decided to try for one cycle and perhaps a couple more later on next year! Just wish I could find someone to prescribe a private prescription. xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

You need the support until 12 weeks.  Talk to the Doc and bypass the nurse at your clinic and insist on the perscription.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Please don't panic if you don't get them plenty ladies don't as many clinics don't use them for that long, and natural pregnancies don't either do they? 

L x


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Lambie
Could you try a walk in clinic or a different GP at your surgery ? In my experience you can get anything if you pay for it, you could try one of the Harley Street clinics or other ivf clinics you would have to pay a consultation fee but if you really can't get your GP to issue them and can't get them from a walk in clinic then this maybe an option. It is a precaution but you won't know what your progesterone levels are until BFP. I guess you will know just before your current lot run out and if positive then I would take them, if you get pregnant naturally you haven't been on the long difficult road we have and if you are self funding you want to cover every base however small the risk. I wish I had some left over, I used to have a cupboard full of them. 
Good luck
X
Ps Don't mention your GPs negative reaction to a walk in clinic just say you've run out and can't get an appt for a week or more. Play the system and ignore the obstacles.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Lambie, what treatment did you have?  I think not IVF?

In a natural cycle, after the egg pops out, the follicle becomes a 'corpus luteum' and it gives out progesterone naturally so in this case you wouldn't need progesterone support.  When you do IVF, the reason you need pessaries/other progesterone support up to when the placenta takes over (around 12 weeks) is that they take the entire follicle away when they aspirate the eggs so the corpus luteum isn't there to generate progesterone.  Does that make sense?

Why don't you have another chat with your clinic to put your mind at rest. x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You don't need pessaries support until 12 weeks, so that is incorrect.  My first clinic stopped them on pregnancy test day, as there was no evidence to suggest that they help.  I had a healthy son.  

With my second cycle they wanted me to take them until 12 weeks, but I stopped at 6 weeks as they upset my stomach.

Progesterone is produced from the corpus luteum, so your body does get it naturally.

A lot of GP's wont prescribe it on the NHS.

X


----------



## Pinxy78 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm on the same hormone support and have nowhere near enough to last 2 weeks but never even thought about it until reading this, I'm 13dp3dt so would only have another 2 weeks worth it needed.

If I'm lucky enough for my BFN to turn to a BFP on Friday then I'll be asking for more, I'm like you and not willing to take a chance. We're welf funding too and as I was a little paranoid asked if I could use more than prescribed, the nurse said you can't od so if it made me feel better then just do it. So based on that you would think the clinic would have no objection to something that may help (providing my nurse is right and it doesn't cause harm?!)

Ask/insist that you get some and if not ask why they are insisting no.

Good luck and fingers crossed for a BFP xxx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I know some clinics say you don't need them for 12 weeks but the 
Lister does, The American Hospital of Paris and Genea (the leading clinic in Australia) does.  My FEs said they due it especially with a history of miscarriage and implantation.  But there is no hard fast rule as you have seen above.

If you are asking your gut or instinct is that you need it and with all of this I think that is important to follow.  Your doc at the clinic should perscribe if you ask/insist.  Bypass the nurses - they are good but not the experts.


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you so, so much everyone for all your kind words/advice and support  
I rang the clinic back and asked to speak to the consultant and I was told he would ring back tomorrow as he is very busy in clinic. If he says no then I will have try something else as I don't want to have a failed cycle for the sake of a few pessaries which I would be paying for anyway! 

Bumble bus, I had OI using injectables which also included buserelin which is why I feel I need the pessaries. I just don't understand why my clinic is being so adament re the cyclogest as it's not harmfull to use if i'm pregnant. Oh well, have to wait till tomorrow now  .  I'll not sleep a wink tonight tho  

Thanx again everyone


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Just thought I'd let u all know that I spoke with my consultant and at first he was echoing what the nurse had said, but after a lot of insisting on my part he agreed to give me the cyclogest! He told me to call the clinic if I get a bfp and he would give me a prescription for upto 12 weeks  
Thanks to everyone who told me not to sit quietly but to insist, I have learned a lot. Sitting quietly gets u nowhere, screaming and shouting and throwing a tantrum gets you everywhere  
xx


----------



## twinkletoesb (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,

The same thing happened to me this week! I realised I was 3 short, my test date is due on Monday . I was told by my clinic that if I got a positive then I would have to continue to take them until I was 12 weeks pregnant and to get my GP  to prescribe them. When I realised I was short I contacted my GP and he was very reluctant but After some persuasion he finally agreed to it but he would need a letter from the clinic. I contacted the clinic and they gave me 2 options either they would fax a letter to the GP or they could fax a private prescription to the pharmacy I opted for the first as I didn't want to pay for pessaries privately. It was a ball ache and could have done without the added stress but I've got the script just need to find a pharmacy that have the pessaries in stock! Good luck with it all and I hope you get it sorted xx


----------

